# Cidades debatem sismos em Lagos



## fablept (30 Out 2014 às 01:11)

> Perto de se recordar uma das maiores catástrofes naturais ocorridas no nosso país, onde morreram mais de 10 mil pessoas, no terramoto de 1 de Novembro de 1755, a Associação Portuguesa dos Municípios com Centro Histórico (APMCH) e a Câmara Municipal de Lagos vão realizar o XV Encontro Nacional de Municípios com Centro Histórico. O evento decorre entre 30 de Outubro e 1 de Novembro, em Lagos, no Algarve. Uma das questões a debater será precisamente a resposta que os centros históricos portugueses podem dar no caso de um sismo.
> 
> O encontro centra-se também na prevenção do risco sísmico e de tsunami
> Na verdade, o encontro procura dar respostas aos desafios de gestão das cidades com centro histórico, que em Portugal são 95, e à questão do financiamento da reabilitação urbana, tendo em conta a actual conjuntura, que limita consideravelmente as verbas dos municípios para a boa manutenção do património.
> ...



Fonte: Sol


----------

